
Web truths: CSS is not real programming - technojunkie
https://christianheilmann.com/2017/09/19/web-truths-css-is-not-real-programming/
======
technojunkie
Considering modern CSS has been abstracted away by libraries and frameworks,
I've noticed a trend among startups, smaller businesses, and companies short
on time that they so often default to Bootstrap. Developers who don't work on
front-end, the execs I've been under in several jobs previous, all want
Bootstrap for these reasons.

It makes me sad that my job as a front-end developer working with HTML and CSS
has become scaffolding a framework instead of creating unique and non-
Bootstrap designs.

------
oblib
As mainly an app developer I've chose to use Bootstrap out of convenience but
I agree with technojunkie, it's a cookie cutter approach that limits design.

Personally, I am constantly impressed and humbled with what I see being done
with CSS. It is programming, no doubt about that, but the end result is often
more. It's often "Art" and when it is I cannot help but admire it.

